# Losses of the IR of Iran Navy during Iran-Iraq War



## ARTESH (Jan 4, 2018)

Escort Destroyer "کهنموئی" of "Bayandor" Class

Sunk at 1535 hrs on 03 Oct. 1983

8 NM S of Kharg Isle.

By Iraqi "Exocet" missile.

19 Killed - All hands lost

1- Navban Dovvom Ebrahim Salimi

2- Nav Ostovar Yekom Amhad Mowloodi

3- Nav Ostovar Yekom Hosein Qalandar

4- Nav Ostovar Yekom Seyyed Ebrahim Seyyed Javadi

5- Nav Ostovar Yekom Abbas Mofakham

6- Nav Ostovar Yekom Mohammad Safdar-Zadeh

7- Nav Ostovar Dovvom Hosein Asgar-Zadeh

8- Nav Ostovar Dovvom Mohammad Zanganeh

9- Nav Ostovar Dovvom Ahmad Fathi

10- Nav Ostovar Dovvom Manoochehr Nazareh

11- Nav Ostovar Dovvom Shapur Ghayeghchi

12- Nav Ostovar Dovvom Abbas-Ali Nasrollah-Zadeh

13- Nav Ostovar Dovvom Hamid Daneshyar

14- Mahnavi Yekom Hasan Bahar

15- Mahnavi Yekom Mahmood Nazari

16- Mahnavi Dovvom Alireza Taqi-Zadeh

17- Navi Yekom Abdollah Atieh

18- Navi Yekom Ali Neisari

19 Navi Alireza Qorban-Nejad​

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 4, 2018)

Very interesting, I never really heard about naval operations during the war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 4, 2018)

vikingBerserker said:


> Very interesting, I never really heard about naval operations during the war.


Having deafeted Iraqi Navy at 67th day of War,

We really didn't had such big Naval battles...

But Several Naval Operations during War included:

1- Shahid Safari / 2- Ashkan / 3- Forouzan / 4- Morvarid / 5- Taksa 1 / 6- Taksa 2 / .

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 6, 2018)

Nav-Ostovar Dovom ? Arefi-Basir

KIA: 18 Mordad 1361 - Khur-Moosa - On board South Korean Cargo Ship "Sambow Banner"

Ship was heavily damaged, by Iraqi Artillery, had lost 20 men, including all 6 Iranian Navy's personnel on board.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Barrett (Jan 11, 2018)

Thank you--a rare item. Any info on sources?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 11, 2018)

Barrett said:


> Thank you--a rare item. Any info on sources?



1- Daily Reports from Navy units during Sacred Defense ///
2- Memoirs of Veterans ///
3- Magazines

Unfortunately , All of them are in Persian!

Money needed to save these names for next generations,

or translating Published books to English / Russian and/or other languages,

Is spending for Mother whores (Terrorist groups) in Syria, Iraq, Lebanon, Yemen and ...

They Are completely forgotten in their country!

No Building, Street, School, or even painted walls!

Their Crime was they defended their homeland!

and didn't let Iraqis Conquer it for 2nd time.


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 14, 2018)

Nakhoda Sevom Farshad PASDAR

CO. 2nd marine infantry Bn.

KIA: 6 Shahrivar 1365 - Farsi Isle.


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 19, 2018)

Navi Beitollah Shahi

KIA: 3 Mehr 1359 - Khosrow Abad

314th Gendarmerie coastal guard Bn.


----------



## dmitry shevchuk (Mar 22, 2018)

Hi! I write article about Iraqi SA-321 at war and search any info about Iran Navy losses. Can give me info about all Iranian Navy losses from iraqi? Also is Rafaello question - from modern Iran view it was hit by helicopter or missile boat?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 23, 2018)

dmitry shevchuk said:


> Hi! I write article about Iraqi SA-321 at war and search any info about Iran Navy losses. Can give me info about all Iranian Navy losses from iraqi? Also is Rafaello question - from modern Iran view it was hit by helicopter or missile boat?


Hi dear Dmitry!

They say:

IRIN had lost 2361 men, 1 Destroyer, 3 Aux warships, 2 Missile boats, +20 Small gunboats, 2 Hellicopters.

There is a book titled "تقویم تاریخ دفاع مقدس نداجا" in Persian.
Admiral Sayyari is Writer of this series of books.
it includes all IRIN Losses and some more info, like Sea patrols, and...


----------



## dmitry shevchuk (Mar 23, 2018)

Thanks. This book is in Internet or as PDF? I can not search it


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 23, 2018)

dmitry shevchuk said:


> Thanks. This book is in Internet or as PDF? I can not search it


No Dear Dmitry!

It is a published book in Persian and it has +10 Volumes!!! AFAIK!
Anyway, I've Contacted Cmdr Samadi and asked him for more help!
He will response soon.

(if you don't know. he was commander of 1st Marine battalion and fought in Khorramshahr)


----------



## dmitry shevchuk (Mar 23, 2018)

Hi! I make a good table with civil ship damaged or killed by iraqi helicopter, but Iranian Navy ship have some question.
If possible, ask him about "Kahnamoui" loss (11 sept 1982 - ?) possible from Exocet missille. Also - Rafaello ship destruction - it was target for missile boat or helicopter?
If known about any INS ship damaged by Exocet 4 sept 1986?

First part about Iraqi Super Frelon (on russian)
SA-321 Super Frelon ВВС Ирака. Часть-1. Закупка | Militarizm

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 23, 2018)

dmitry shevchuk said:


> Hi! I make a good table with civil ship damaged or killed by iraqi helicopter, but Iranian Navy ship have some question.
> If possible, ask him about "Kahnamoui" loss (11 sept 1982 - ?) possible from Exocet missille. Also - Rafaello ship destruction - it was target for missile boat or helicopter?
> If known about any INS ship damaged by Exocet 4 sept 1986?



IRIN Kahnamoui was lost on 3 Oct. 1983 (11 Mehr 1362, Iranian Calendar).
Also there is a list of 19 crew that were Killed!
Yes, She was hit by Exocet Missile.

I'll ask about Rafaello and too.

INS = Indian Navy? I'll ask both date and Nationality!!!


----------



## dmitry shevchuk (Mar 23, 2018)

Ok, thanks! About loss "Milanian" any info? Was any damages or destruction navy ships 11 sept 1982?


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 23, 2018)

dmitry shevchuk
:

Dear Dmitry, Right now i have Vol. 3 of Book i've mentioned above!
there are some records from both "IRIN Milanian" and "IRIN Kahnamoui"!

If you are Interested, I can Translate them!

The date of records are between Oct. 8th - 22nd 1980!


----------



## dmitry shevchuk (Mar 23, 2018)

Yes, it is interesting for me!
Sorry INS - my error, only about Iranian navy ship

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 23, 2018)

dmitry shevchuk said:


> Yes, it is interesting for me!


I would Send them Tomorrow!
It's Late!


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 24, 2018)

dmitry shevchuk
:

IRIN Rafael was sunk on 20 Nov. 1982, No men lost.


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 24, 2018)

dmitry shevchuk said:


> If known about any INS ship damaged by Exocet 4 sept 1986?



According Documents and Archives of IRI Navy, Only loss on this day is a Merchant Marine Ship (Unidentified Nationality) Named "Venture" was sank with 2 Exocet missiles.

No Iranian ship was lost.


----------



## dmitry shevchuk (Mar 25, 2018)

I read about IRINS Mehran was sunk at this date (11 sept 1982) Ok, its error, but really Mehran was lost at any date?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 25, 2018)

dmitry shevchuk said:


> I read about IRINS Mehran was sunk at this date (11 sept 1982) Ok, its error, but really Mehran was lost at any date?



Gunboats of "Tiran" Class "IRIN Mehran" ( Nav-Sarvaan Hamid-reza Eftekhari-Nia) & "IRIN Tiran" (Nav-Sarvaan Faraamarz Barimani) were lost 18 Oct. 1980.

Thier loss was a great tragic for Iranian navy and air force! Cause they were sank by Phantoms!
I've heard that pilots were sentenced to death! but not sure when and where!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 25, 2018)

Some photo of Iranian Titanic:

Technical Info:







An old photo:






Damaged Ship:






Source of photos:

Persian


----------



## dmitry shevchuk (Mar 25, 2018)

Yes, I good know story of Rafaello and only one question is about it losses - missile was launched from Super Frelon or Iraqi missile boat?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 25, 2018)

dmitry shevchuk said:


> Yes, I good know story of Rafaello and only one question is about it losses - missile was launched from Super Frelon or Iraqi missile boat?



No one!
she was hit by IrAF (Iraqi Air Force).


----------



## dmitry shevchuk (Mar 25, 2018)

Bombs from jet fighters?


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 25, 2018)

dmitry shevchuk said:


> Bombs from jet fighters?


Yes.


----------



## dmitry shevchuk (Mar 25, 2018)

Interesting. I read Iraqi Navy former comander Abid Mohammed al-Kabi interview, hi write:
_The second stage, from 21 November 1982 through 8 February 1986, represented an offensive stage. We attacked the Iranian ships near Kharg, Bushehr, and the southern
part of Kharg, using our missile boats and Katyusha rocket launchers.
... We began offensive operations, when I became commander of the navy. For the first operation, I decided to attack ships in the Bushehr area. We sent three attack boats to
troll for targets between the Persian Gulf base and the Khawr Abdullah channel. Then, they changed course towards Iran. The operation lasted 20 hours, and the missile boats
launched six missiles and sank five ships.
... On the first mission, the missile boat, broke down approximately nine miles from one of the Iranian oil fields. 
We considered two different 
courses of action to help him: we could tow the boat back, or we could send spare parts to 
the boat by helicopter. In the end, he used pipes from a fire extinguisher to replace the fuel lines and used a hand pump to fill the main tanks of the engine. The main pumping system had failed and was not sending fuel to the engine. After repairing the boat, Ali turned back and two other two boats carried out the mission. They fired six missiles and sank five ships. We targeted one Indian tanker, two Greek merchant ships, one Iranian merchant ship, and an Iranian yacht._
_... We fired from a distance of 35 kilometers. We gradually increased the size of our operations. We attacked all the oil fields in the Bushehr area. During this second stage of
our mission, the navy completed 178 attack operations and sank 102 tankers and 145 merchant ships.
_
Interesting - _Iranian yaht_ - it was a Rafaello? Any other merchant ship losses 20-21 nov 1982 is known?


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 26, 2018)

During Operation Morvarid, Iraqi Navy was almost destroyed.

Not sure about dates, but according to what I know, they used some fishing and other unarmed vessels to replace with lost / damaged ships.

About story he told, almost half of it, is lie.
Convoys were escorted by 5 ships, 1 destroyer, 1 of Kaman class vessels and 3 smaller 65ft coastal guard gunboats. Plus that, we had at least 2 planes, 1 F-14 and 1 F-4 / 5 and 1 ASW Naval Aviation chopper.

Also, there is no record of loose of 5 ships in 1 day/night.

Both Iran and Iraq, were using Decoys .so it's possible some of those ships, were decoys, or even were missed.

During Convoy wars, records say 292 ships were attacked, 29 of them were sunk.


----------



## dmitry shevchuk (Mar 27, 2018)

Of cource Iraqi claims is much more than real Iran losses, but Iran also many overclaims! In the Morvarid operation was sunk only two iraqi missile boats (by aviation attack), all iran-iraq war - only 4 missile boat was lost by Iraq. In 1980 Iraq have 12 Missile boat and in 1984 was reinforced by 2 missile ships from USSR - of course Iraqi navy was not destroyed in Morvarid, but Iran have a superiority at sea in 1980-1982, especially in cooperation with Air Force and Naval Aviation.


ARTESH said:


> During Convoy wars, records say 292 ships were attacked, 29 of them were sunk


As I searh merchant ship story in 1980-1983 - victims of Super Frelon launched Exocet and placed by helicopter sea mines - also many ships was not sunk, but declared as CTL (Construction Total Loss) - and written off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 27, 2018)

dmitry shevchuk said:


> Of cource Iraqi claims is much more than real Iran losses, but Iran also many overclaims! In the Morvarid operation was sunk only two iraqi missile boats (by aviation attack), all iran-iraq war - only 4 missile boat was lost by Iraq. In 1980 Iraq have 12 Missile boat and in 1984 was reinforced by 2 missile ships from USSR - of course Iraqi navy was not destroyed in Morvarid, but Iran have a superiority at sea in 1980-1982, especially in cooperation with Air Force and Naval Aviation.
> 
> As I searh merchant ship story in 1980-1983 - victims of Super Frelon launched Exocet and placed by helicopter sea mines - also many ships was not sunk, but declared as CTL (Construction Total Loss) - and written off.



I totally agree with you. 

They wanted to dismiss army , and they would do anything to reach their goals ...

Yes, I know what they had, and what we had too . But they needed a propaganda ... 

So they made stories about their own ones ... For example, they say Dowran, had sunk 20 vessels, alone !!!

Unfortunately, books must have an islamic propaganda option to be printed.

This Fucking shit, islamic propaganda affected everything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## dmitry shevchuk (Mar 30, 2018)

Hi!
IRIN - Navy, but IRGC - ?


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 30, 2018)

dmitry shevchuk said:


> Hi!
> IRIN - Navy, but IRGC - ?


Terrorist supporting organisation created after 1979!!! 

Responsible for Iran's today situation.

Pan arab, pan islamist, pan terrorist, made up from traitors!!!

Islamic Republic Guards Corps.


----------



## dmitry shevchuk (Mar 30, 2018)

Thanks, IRGC have "Asil" ship? (rag aground under missile atack in july 1983?)


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 31, 2018)

dmitry shevchuk said:


> Thanks, IRGC have "Asil" ship? (rag aground under missile atack in july 1983?)


till 1986, Irgc hadn't Navy, maybe Gendatmerie Ship. But they didn't have names. Only numbers. Or maybe ship's captain name too. It was used as an id for non military ships to pass guards and patrols.


----------



## dmitry shevchuk (May 3, 2018)

Second part of article about Iraqi SA-321 Super Frelon (russian) - Иракские SA-321 Super Frelon в Ирано-иракской войне. | Militarizm

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## dmitry shevchuk (May 4, 2018)

ARTESH, can You check iranian sources for iraqi Super Frelons shot down claims by next dates:
4 aug 1981, 1 aug 1983, 1 aug 1984, 16 jan 1987?

Iran threatens wider war in response to Iraqi threat
'We're preparing a warm welcome for the Super Etendards,'' *Colonel Moinipour , the head of the Iranian Air Force*, said recently. He says that his men will be able to neutralize the Super Etendards. He contends that the Iranian Air Force h*as already shot down 10 Super Frelon helicopters which also were equipped with Exocet missiles*.

*Colonel Moinipour , the head of the Iranian Air Force - *it is correct name?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (May 4, 2018)

dmitry shevchuk said:


> ARTESH, can You check iranian sources for iraqi Super Frelons shot down claims by next dates:
> 4 aug 1981, 1 aug 1983, 1 aug 1984, 16 jan 1987?
> 
> Iran threatens wider war in response to Iraqi threat
> ...


Hi dear Dmitry, I'll do my best to find info about requested dates.

And, yes, Colonel Moinpoor, was commander of IRIAF from 21 Shahrivar 1360 to 4 Azar 1362.




List if Iranian air force commanders since 1979 till today.


----------



## dmitry shevchuk (May 4, 2018)

Thanks!
Back to "Asil" ship. I searh this ship - it is iranian merchant (bulk carrier) ship with IMO 7395210, was hit by iraqi Exocet in July 1983, but precize date not known by me. Ship stranded to coast and written off

Artesh, You have any image of "Kahnamoui" (№84)? I have only sisterships image


----------



## dmitry shevchuk (May 22, 2018)

3 part about iraki Super Frelon:
Иракские SA-321 Super Frelon во второй половине Ирано-иракской войны. | Militarizm

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 16, 2021)

I did not find any better place to post this, f any of Mods know a better place, feel free to move.





Iraqi Navy Boat (P-6 or OSA-II ?)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 16, 2021)

I have a soft spot for gunboats. Perhaps it's because Theodore Roosevelt is my favorite President.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 16, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> I did not find any better place to post this, f any of Mods know a better place, feel free to move.
> 
> View attachment 632403
> 
> ...



Neither P-6 nor OSA-II I would say. The P-6 was a torpedo boat while the OSA-II was a rocket missile one as memory serves. Both were larger naval vessels.
IMHO that's a _Sawari _ class patrol boat built in Basra and also re-fitted into a minelayer. I would say Sawari 6 or 7 type.





the source: News Archive 1





the source: Naval Forces of the Republic of Iraq. Part 2

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

